# Syntax error: redirection unexpected



## ArsenShnurkov (Jun 3, 2012)

After a recent update of the ports tree make became unable to build lang/expect:


```
freebsd64# cd /usr/ports/lang/expect
freebsd64# make install
Syntax error: redirection unexpected
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/expect.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/expect.
```

The same erro*r* on FreeBSD 6.2 with make from 6.4:


```
[root@freebsd62 /usr/ports/devel/glib20]# make install
Syntax error: redirection unexpected
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.
```


----------



## Uniballer (Jun 4, 2012)

Have you read, and do you understand this: Supported FreeBSD Releases?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 4, 2012)

This forum does not support End-of-Life FreeBSD releases. The ports tree shouldn't even work on FreeBSD 6 any longer. Upgrade to a supported release.


----------



## ArsenShnurkov (Jun 4, 2012)

> Upgrade to a supported release.



I am unable to do upgrade (because of agreements between other people which I should obey). This is the reason, why I start to use 6.2 at all in the year 2012.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 4, 2012)

Then you're out of luck, basically. We cannot invest time in releases that are unsupported [sic] and unsafe to run.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 4, 2012)

ArsenShnurkov said:
			
		

> I am unable to do upgrade (because of agreements between other people which I should obey). This is the reason, why I start to use 6.2 at all in the year 2012.



You can pull the sources and compile it by hand if that is the case. If that works consider it a stepping stone to migrating your server to a supported release. For now your simply creating a band-aid on an aging system.


----------



## ArsenShnurkov (Jun 5, 2012)

This thread was used as a part proof for necessity of change. The system was upgraded to 8.1. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 6, 2012)

Why 8.1? That's going End-Of-Life in July of this year. Why not upgrade to 8.3?


----------

